# Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden


----------



## underfrange (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Welches Schutzvlies meinst du?????


----------



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

So ein normales was man auch unter die teichfolie legt damit sie nicht beschädigt wird


----------



## Karl der Koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Ganz klares Nein.   

Es hat zu hohe Kappilarwirkung. Soll heißen, es saugt zu viel Wasser und ist ne Keimschleuder noch dazu nach gewisser Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## Annett (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo Karl.

Weißt Du, was der Zweck einer "Ufermatte" ist?  Anscheinend nicht, denn das was Du gerade beschreibst (saugt Wasser) ist erwünscht.

Manch einer baut eben einen Teich mit Ufermatte und Ufergraben. Die Begriffe stammen von der Firma NG und sind hier vielen Usern ein gängiger Begriff. 

@ Jjjjj
Könnte klappen. Aber vielleicht zeigst/erklärst Du uns mal genauer, was Du vor hast.
Ufermatten gibt es nicht nur von NG. Einige User haben auch schon die günstigere aus der Bucht verwendet oder (wenn es nur ums Abdecken der Folie geht) gut gespülten Kunstrasen verwendet.
Eine ordentliche Kapillarsperre am Ende der Teichfolie ist aber immer Pflicht!


----------



## Karl der Koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Sorry, Dat ist ja wohl ein Witz.

Keine Bange, ich weiß was ne Ufermatte ist und wofür sie Dient. 
Aber macht mal, die Zeit wird es zeigen.
Das Resultat sehe ich leider sehr offt . Aber jeder muß halt selber lernen. 

Grüße


----------



## Annett (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Nö.

http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/Ufermatten-fuer-Pflanzenufer/

Schau mal über den Koi-Tellerrand.


----------



## Karl der Koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Und schau auch mal bei Problemen nach ettlicher Zeit.

Das hat mit Koi-Tellerrand nix zu tun.

Aber dat wird schon. 

Grüße


----------



## Annett (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo Karl.

Dann schreib doch hin, was Du für Probleme - in Bezug auf den Teich des Themenerstellers - erwartest und nicht, dass ein Schutzvlies als Ufermatte ungeeignet ist (was nicht zwingend der Fall sein muss).
Niemand kann Deine Gedanken lesen. 

Ich weiß bisher über den Teich nur, dass er 14.000 Liter hat. Als ich gerade ins Profil geschaut habe, stand da "Koi", aber wie viele/große/kleine steht da nicht. 
Genauso wenig steht zu der Teichtechnik oder wie der Teich aussieht (leeres Album).

Meine Antwort bezog sich auf die erste Frage 





> Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden


 und lautet immer noch 





			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte klappen. Aber vielleicht zeigst/erklärst Du uns mal genauer, was Du vor hast.



Es gibt hier einige User mit Ufermatten im/am Teich (mich eingeschlossen), weil das einfach einen natürlicheren Rand ergibt als blanke Folie oder Steinsetzung.
Aber es ist eben immer die Frage, was für einen Teich man haben möchte...


----------



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Ich möchte damit die Folie schützen und vor allem das da auch Pflanzen drauf wachsen


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*



Karl der Koi schrieb:


> Und schau auch mal bei Problemen nach ettlicher Zeit.



Beispiele?

Ich weiß, dass diese "Uferbefestigungen" aus Sisal oder Kokosfaser sich mit der Zeit auflösen und die ganze Geschichte ins Wasser abrutscht (worüber sich nur die Algen freuen). Ich weiß, dass ich Ufermatte so montiere, dass sich darunter möglichst keine Hohlräume und damit Schmodderecken bilden. Und ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass ich auch keine Höhlen für Amphibien bilden soll, wenn die im Winter durchfrieren können.

Aber das eine korrekt angebrachte und bewachsene Ufermatte eine Keimschleuder sein soll, ist mir neu. Wir haben hier im Forum ja eine beachtliche Ansammlung von Teichproblemen - aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht, daß da so ein Fall dabei wäre...


----------



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Wurzeln Pflanzen in ufermatten?¿?¿


----------



## koifischfan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

@Jjjjj
Du kannst deine Beiträge ändern. Dann brauchst du Minuten später keine neuen Eintrag machen. Geht aber nur solange, bis jemand geantwortet hat (glaue ich).

Ich denke schon, daß das Teichvlies funktioniert. Warum auch nicht?
Ich benutze statt Ufermatte auch grünen Rasenteppich. Der wird genauso hochgestellt, wie die Folie. Teichwärts mit Kies und großen Steinen, rasenseits den Rasenfix/Mähfix. Damit lassen sich wunderbar Kurven legen.


----------



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Aha kann jemand auf meine anderen fragen antworten


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo Jjjjj 

ja natürlich wurzeln die Pflanzen in den Ufermatten.
Ich würde aber trotzdem die Ufermatte dem Schutzflies vorziehen.
Falls die Ufermater von NG Dir zu teuer ist, gibt es auch günstigere in der Bucht.

LG Markus


----------



## Theo (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Moin.

Laut Aussage eines Folielieferanten ist das Schutzvlies nicht UV beständig und *muß* unbedingt dagegen geschütz werden. 
Wenn das Vlies eingesandet oder anderweitig geschützt wird sollte es als Ufermatte funktionieren.
Die Saugwirkung ist jedenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Jemand da?¿?¿?


----------



## underfrange (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Bring erst mal mehr infos. Und dann stell bitte nicht alle 10 minuten die selben Fragen, nur weil dir anscheinend die Antworten nicht passen!


----------



## Dr.J (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

@Jjjjjj
Das ist ein Forum und kein Chat, Facebook, Skype oder ICQ... Also Geduld, es kommen schon noch Antworten.


----------



## Bebel (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hi Jjjjj

Pflanzen wurzeln *in* Kokos oder Sisalmatten und *auf* anderen Matten, weil sie und das Substrat dort mehr Halt haben. - Und das sag ich mal der Logik folgend, ganz ohne Erfahrung mit Ufermatten.

Bebel


----------



## Dr.J (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo,

Pflanzen wurzeln auf der Ufermatte wunderbar und wenn man eine vernünftig funktionierende Kapillarsperre hat, dann bleibt auch das Wasser, wo es hingehört.

Mein Teich funktioniert seit über 10 Jahren so.


----------



## underfrange (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Aber diese Matten zersetzen sich nach kurzer Zeit und erhöhen das Algenwachstum.


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Nein Uwe, die Ufermatten, die wir meinen - nämlich die grünen z.B. von NG, verrotten nicht. 

Im Gegensatz zu den Sisal und Kokos- Dingern. Die würde ich auch niemandem empfehlen. Die grünen schon.


----------



## Dr.J (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Kokosmatten hatte ich vorher, weil mir ein "Teichbauer" dazu geraten hat. Nach 3 Jahren sind sie gerissen und die Algen haben Party gemacht. Also alles soweit wie möglich rausgerissen und auf Ufermatte umgestellt. Die verrottet nicht.


----------



## koifischfan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Der Text hat sich wohl erledigt.


----------



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Sorry. 
Danke, gut weiß ich über die ufermatte bescheid aber noch nicht über die Fischfrage


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo,

kannst Du lesen? Hast Du meine PN gelesen?
Deine Fischfrage ist jetzt hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34614


----------



## Jjjjj (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Ups


----------



## underfrange (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Nein Uwe, die Ufermatten, die wir meinen - nämlich die grünen z.B. von NG, verrotten nicht.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den Sisal und Kokos- Dingern. Die würde ich auch niemandem empfehlen. Die grünen schon.



Aha man lernt nie aus  die kannte ich nicht


----------



## Christine (4. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo Uwe,

guck mal weiter oben - Annett hat die in ihrem Beitrag verlinkt, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## burki (5. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo

was ist mit Fertigteichen, kann man dort diese Ufermatten auch nehmen?
Würden dann doch auch den Teich leersauegen, wie macht man da eine Kapillarsperre?

Gruß Burki


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hallo Burki,

bei mir war das damals so: Zum einen ging die Ufermatte nicht ins Erdreich, sondern endete ein bisschen vorher. Außen herum waren Steine drapiert, um das zu kaschieren. Und ich hatte die Kapillare unterbrochen mit sog. Flüssigfolie von Naturagart (das hat nichts mit der Flüssigfolie zum Ausstreichen von Betonbecken zu tun). Damit habe ich rundum eine Linie auf der Matte gezogen, so dass die Flüssigfolie in die Matte hinein läuft und so die Kapillare unterbricht. Hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Kann man wirklich Stink normales schutzvlies für unter die Folie als ufermatte verwenden ja oder nein


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Wenn es gut aussehen soll und auch noch Pflanzen darauf wurzeln sollen, dann nimm richtige Ufermatte - und zwar die grüne - entweder von Naturagart oder von ebay.


----------



## Eugen (5. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

@ 5xJ
freilich kann man es Nehemn. es Geht auch ein teppicH
noch fragn ??
ach ja,da gibts doch was mit Nettiquette oder so


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Nein


----------



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Könnt ihr mir ne möglichst günstigen ufermatten Ersatz nennen der sich nicht zersetzt


----------



## Eugen (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

teerpappe


----------



## Dr.J (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

@Josha
Langsam reicht es. Wann kapierst du endlich, dass wir hier nicht in einem Chatroom oder bei Fratzengesicht sind????? Wenn ich noch weitere Einzeiler oder Einwortantworten von dir lese, setze ich dich zum Nachdenken für 1 Monat an die Luft. Klar?? Auch von einem 14-Jährigen kann man vernünftig geschriebene Beiträge verlangen.!!

Und bevor du an deinem Teich weiterbuddelst und hier das Forum mit Fragen ala "Nehme ich dies oder das?" bombardierst, liest dir unsere Fachbeiträge durch. Diese sollten sogar für jemanden deines Alters verständlich sein. Dann erübrigen sich 90% deiner Fragen.

 Link zu den Fachbeiträgen


----------



## underfrange (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*



Eugen schrieb:


> teerpappe



oder Uferdachziegeln


----------



## Hagalaz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Hatte mich das auch schon gefragt ob sie Schutvlies als Ufermatte umfunktionieren lässt...
Was ich mich nur gefragt hab das Zeug soll ja vor Wurzeln, Steinen etc. schützen können Pflanzen dann wirklich darafu gut wurzeln?!
Und naja das aussehen ist wie schon gesagt...


----------



## Jjjjj (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Ich glaub nicht da das Vlies die Folie vor Wurzeln schützen soll


----------



## Hagalaz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Bei allem Respekt aber da glaubst du falsch.


----------



## teichfolie (16. März 2012)

*AW: Kann man schutzvlies als ufermatte verwenden*

Das Teichvlies sollte nur unter der Folie verlegt werden.
Da die Rohstoffpreise ständig steigen, nehmen einige Hersteller auch Materialien zur Fertigung des Vlieses die
so ausgedrückt
*nicht fischfreundlich sind*


----------



## Redlisch (16. März 2012)

Moin,
Ich kenne jetzt dein Vlies nicht, aber das was ich verwendet habe lässt sich schwer durchwurzeln. Dieses ist ja auch der Sinn des Schutzvlieses.

Axel


----------

